# Picture of Riddick



## Riddick's (May 8, 2011)

Attached is the reason I started getting into dog nutrition! Just a couple of Riddick to get started. He isn't a purebred by any standards! We have reason to believe he is corgi mixed with papillon but do not know for sure as we rescued him when he was about a year old.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awwww! He is adorable! Love the one of him on the bed. What a good looking boy! :tongue:


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Heheh, yup I definitely see some pap in him. Then he has those short, stubbly Corgi legs lol.


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

He is just adorable!!!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my dog, sooo cute! The fluffy ears, the stubby legs, the beautiful tri coloring...and he is doing the traditional belly-side-up corgi sleep! What a winner!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awh, what a good looking dog. I can totally see Corgi/Pap in him. Sooo cute.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Riddick is a real cutie!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------

